# SILICA SAND ? safe or not



## YELLOWRAVEN

I am in the process of seting up my new project 44 gallon low profile Malawi aquarium and I want pure white sand.

from the reaserch Iv done it seems as tho SILICA SAND is pure white, my question is, has anyone used this in thier aqurium setups and is it safe to do so for the fish?

what are the pros and cons ?

kind regards :fish:


----------



## DrgRcr

Silica sand is absolutely safe. It is also sold as pool filter sand, which is a popular choice for many cichlid keepers, myself included. I don't know that I would call it pure white though, unless certain brands are lighter than others. Just rinse it thoroughly in a dedicated 5g bucket, maybe 1/2 of the 50 lb bag at a time. Put the hose in there and swish the sand around to free up any fine material while the water overflows the bucket. Do this until it runs clear and you're good to go.


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN

DrgRcr said:


> Silica sand is absolutely safe. It is also sold as pool filter sand, which is a popular choice for many cichlid keepers, myself included. I don't know that I would call it pure white though, unless certain brands are lighter than others. Just rinse it thoroughly in a dedicated 5g bucket, maybe 1/2 of the 50 lb bag at a time. Put the hose in there and swish the sand around to free up any fine material while the water overflows the bucket. Do this until it runs clear and you're good to go.


Awsome !!  so it works well then eh,... NICE !!
b/c the LFS want Huge $$ for coral sand I can't afford $150 in substrate , so I go to the local Rock and landscape place and they said 100lb bag of Silica for only $12.50 :thumb: OH YA

so since you've used it b4, what is the apropreate and safe amount in inches to use ?
I wanted to use about 2" of SILICA substrate ?


----------



## DrgRcr

I would get it from a pool supply store so that you know you're getting the right stuff. Filter sand has to meet certain requirements so it will be more uniform. You shouldn't need more than 1 50 lb, maybe $8-10 at the pool store. I would shoot for maybe 1-1/2", you really don't need more than that.


----------



## DanniGirl

A depth of 2" of sand is fine, try not to go any deeper though. One bag will be more than sufficient and just make sure you rinse it thoroughly. :wink:


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN

thank you guys... :thumb:

:fish:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

I also am using silica sand in my tank, I got it from the local Cement Plant. They sell it as mason sand. Got a 100lb bag for like $5. Did require a quite a bit of rinsing to get it clean but looks good in the tank and fish love it.


----------



## Guams

I used silica sand that is sold as "Granusil Silican Sand." You're right, the stuff is very white, which I wanted. I got mine from Menard's. I had to rinse it a bit before putting it in the tank and it obviously clouds the tank when I do a good stirring, but so far my fish love it and I haven't lost a fish due to the sand.

The amount of sand you want is dependent on the dimensions of your tank. A 50lb bag was too much for a 48" x 13" tank, IMO.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I found mine by the cement at Menard's... it was sold as sandblasting sand.


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN

> The amount of sand you want is dependent on the dimensions of your tank. A 50lb bag was too much for a 48" x 13" tank, IMO.


Awsome I will be getting some,... most likely the 100lbs bag and have some left over for the futer, and my tank is also 48x13 x16 low profile
my project should be done within 1 month and i will post many photos then

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest

only problem i find with my pool filter sand tanks is theres sooooo many diatoms.. and they grow so quickly... do diatoms (brown algae) eventually turn into green algae? do africans eat brown algae or only the green kind?


----------



## DJRansome

The diatoms do not turn into another life form, but rather just go away...eventually.

Cichlids eat practically everything, but not enough of it to clean your tank.

I have had diatoms with every new tank regardless of substrate...I think it ties to the new tank rather than to the silica substrate.


----------



## Guest

well i find theres a noticeablely more of it in the tanks with sand... in my 125 gallon tank theres like none because i have 3 plecos in there... i put a tiny hi-fin that i got at walmart in my 10 gallon and overnight it pooped sooo much that i had to take it out... think it added to the nitrates more than it helped clean the glass.... then in my 55 growout tank i have alot of diatoms but no plecos... i suppose i could put a pleco in there and see if it eats all the algae like it did in my goldfish tank


----------



## woogie0004

i use fine sand from home depot wich is silica sand it is pure white and requires very little cleaning.
i rinse it one quick time and its ready to go and i get a 50 pound bag for 4 bucks


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN

I took the advise of where to get the sand from many people and they said ( pool filter sand is SILICA )

so I go to the Local Pool Supply Shop

And they sold me the 50lbs bag of Nepheline syenite sand which supposedly is undersaturated SiLica ??

does anyone know of this Nepheline syenite or undersaturated Silica ??

:fish:


----------



## DJRansome

A new topic has been started, please reply here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=226297


----------

